
Where to trade Bitcoin with Leverage/Margin on this bull run - igl00
http://fuk.io/where-to-day-trade-bitcoin-on-the-bull-run-leverage-futures-spot-trading/
======
al2o3cr
Margin trade now! It CAN ONLY GO UP! PARTY LIKE IT'S 1929!

